# Info on Betta from Splenden Complex group



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi guys i had nothing to do so i decided to post infos about bettas from the splendens complexs group.

This is a splenden which we all know and own. This type of betta has been mixed with every wild betta from the splenden complex group to create the colors and tail types. This is not a pure breed










This is a splenden but its a wild and pure blood. Those of you that haven't seen a pure blood wild splenden this is how they look like. The gill cover is red with light red colored body. Both caudal fin and anal fin has red on it and dorsal fin has stripe. This also indicate that its a pure blood wild.










This is a Wild smaragdina. This type of betta is kinda like a little brother to the Guitar smaragdina. It is believed that the guitar smaragdina lived near splenden habitat and might have cross breed long ago and created this type. 










This is a Wild Guitar Smaragdina also called Emerald betts. This is a pure blood of the smaragdina type due to the stripes on the caudal fin 










This is a Wild Mahachai also called Mahachaiensis. The one with the spade tail is mainly called Mahachaiensis and the one with no spade tail is mahachai 

















This is a Imbellis also called peacefull betta and crescent betta one of the most prettiest of wild betta.










This is a Stiktos betta. This betta type is RARE there is not much of them in the wild. this betta is from Cambodia 










This picture show the difference between all bettas from the splenden complex group


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice! Thank you!


----------

